# EDC Pen Recommendations



## casselmb

I'm looking for a good pen to carry daily. I'm an attorney, and I often need to sign things in court. I would like to have one pen that I can keep in my jacket pocket for quick signatures, dates, and notes. I have yet to find a pen I really like for this purpose. My most recent one is a brass Fisher Space Pen with the click deployment. I find it to be a bit small. It's also very lightweight and the click mechanism feels cheap and insubstantial. I'm not so disappointed that I want to throw it away, but I'm hoping there's a better alternative.

I won't be writing any books with this thing, so long-term grip comfort is not a major factor. I like brass for everyday carry. I also like some sort of deployment mechanism other than a cap (which I tend to misplace). I'm a fan of the G-2 gel refills, and would really like to find a pen that is compatible with those. I have fairly big hands, so a mini or pocket pen is not very usable for me. My penmanship needs all the help it can get, so a full sized pen would be preferable. Since I'll be carrying in a suit jacket pocket for the most part, weight isn't a major concern. Budget is pretty flexible, and I don't mind paying for quality. Any recommendations would be appreciated.

Summary of wishlist: brass, full size, G2 compatible, click/twist/bolt-action or similar deployment.


----------



## m j b

I've never had one, but I've seen some nice Mont Blanc pens, which come in a rollerball, and seem to be quite popular.


----------



## bogray57

I just ordered an Everyman Grafton (full size, not the mini)...145mm/5.71 in, anodized aluminum, G2 and Space Pen refill compatible. And they're priced $5 off on the Everyman website (or $1 more on Amazon). I ordered the crimson but there are several colorways. I know it doesn't check all your boxes, but seems like a good EDC pen.


----------



## Herb1953

When we bought our first home we used an older attorney who we came to like very much. When it came time to sign documents, he had a Mont Blanc fountain pen. It ran dry and he took it apart, reversed the cartridge, and was back in business. Took less than 20 seconds, but I’ll never forget it.


----------



## scuttle

Go to jetpens.com and browse. You'll find something you like.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

I can't recommend Tactile Turn highly enough. Great build quality. Fun to fidget with. Made in USA. I own their titanium bolt action pen with timascus bolt add-on (middle photo) but they're also available in bronze, copper and zirconium in three lengths with all sorts of customization options. They also sell click pens and thinner versions of their bolt action pen. They're designed to take a variety of refills, including the G2.









Shop All


Shop All BACK IN STOCK Slim Bolt Action Pens Bolt Action Pens Our best selling pen for a reason. The unique bolt action shape allows for one fluid motion to advance or retract the refill. Buy Now Pre-order Lefty versions → Titanium Bolt Action Pen$99 Copper Bolt Action Pen$99 Bronze Bolt...




tactileturn.com


----------



## mcpackey

Had the Kaweco Brass Pen for EDC. A little bit heavy but good to carry.
Also hat the Lamy Pico but after 2 Years sand and dust blocked the opening mechanism which is not repairable.
I stick soon with the Kaweco Lilliput Pen with Cap.


----------



## Mediocre

Tactile Turn (the link from @LosAngelesTimer above) offers a bronze bolt style deployment. I have one on the way now.

If you prefer brass over bronze, Kara's Kustoms offers a bolt style brass in the Bolt V2...and it accepts the G2 refills! I have not used one, but multiple members here could advise on them @kpjimmy


----------



## beboy

Maybe a Pilot Vanishing Point if you want something unusual and robust at the same time? It’s a fountain pen with a ball pen deployment mechanism. Brass barrel, 18k gold nib, several finishes available


----------



## casselmb

Thanks for all the recommendations! I ended up ordering a Tactile Turn side click pen in bronze. 

That Pilot Vanishing Point is very interesting too. I bookmarked it on amazon for the next time I need an impulse buy, or in case I get bored with the new Tactile Turn.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Kenobi

I have two standard vanishing points and one decimo. I can’t recommend them enough. Get a converter and your ink options open up. I like the decimo for carrying due to the smaller barrel diameter. It’s my standard suit pocket pen. For jean pockets it’s always a space pen in raw brass. The cap gets posted right away so it’s no big deal.

Nice choice on the TT. I have the full size in copper so it’s decidedly not carryable but very fun to play with while I’m bored on a call.


----------



## Mediocre

casselmb said:


> Thanks for all the recommendations! I ended up ordering a Tactile Turn side click pen in bronze.
> 
> That Pilot Vanishing Point is very interesting too. I bookmarked it on amazon for the next time I need an impulse buy, or in case I get bored with the new Tactile Turn.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you receive your TT yet? I know they experienced some delays

If so, how do you like it?


----------



## casselmb

Mediocre said:


> Did you receive your TT yet? I know they experienced some delays
> 
> If so, how do you like it?


Yes, I received my side click pen. I like the weight and feel of it. The texture is really interesting and gives a good solid grip as you write. I like the deployment mechanism as well. My only complaint about the deployment is how loud it is when you go to close it again. The size is nice too, I went with the largest option.


----------



## williamthewolf

I don’t think they are made in a click variety, but the Rick Hinderer (knife maker) pens are great. They come in a variety of metals including brass. They can double as a self defense tool so not sure you’d want to advertise that in a court room. 

I also agree with you regarding the click action of the Fisher pens. I keep one of two Fisher bullet pens in my jeans pocket just in case. I almost never use the click one I have. 

Good luck on your search. Lots of options. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yongsoo1982

I love my pilot vanishing point, the only thing you might find odd is the placement of the clip depending on how you old your pen. I put my index finger on top of it, but I can see how some people arent a fan


----------



## gorillaphant

Depends on how fancy you want to get, but I really enjoy my Tactile Turn pens (Bolt Action, Short) and have been considering getting one of their newer Slim models as well. 

I also am a fan of the Pilot Vanishing Point, but the ink from the fountain pen takes a little longer to dry (although maybe I am just using the wrong ink)


----------



## AMM1959

For actual every day, I use Parker Jotters in stainless. They feel good in the hand and are very modestly priced. Professional, but entirely unpretentious. And in a real pinch, they're even useful for self defense! LOL


----------



## williamthewolf

AMM1959 said:


> For actual every day, I use Parker Jotters in stainless. They feel good in the hand and are very modestly priced. Professional, but entirely unpretentious. And in a real pinch, they're even useful for self defense! LOL
> 
> View attachment 16019011


Forgot about the Jotter. Those are classic.


----------



## zuckermania

I'm late to the party, but I like almost everything Karas Kustoms makes. If you have big hands I'd skip the EDK and look at the Bolt or Retrakt. Both will take the refills you want (and I prefer both to the TT pen I own).

If you prefer something a little more upscale, Jomashop sells MB pens. Unless you are a pen fanatic, go with a rollerball or ballpoint. Fountain pens can be inconvenient and messy, even at the expensive end. I actually bought a MB Starwalker ballpoint from Costco and love it... one of my favorite pens. If you want to dip your toes in the fountain pen waters, go on Amazon and buy a Moonman eye dropper pen.


----------



## williamthewolf

zuckermania said:


> I'm late to the party, but I like almost everything Karas Kustoms makes. If you have big hands I'd skip the EDK and look at the Bolt or Retrakt. Both will take the refills you want (and I prefer both to the TT pen I own).
> 
> If you prefer something a little more upscale, Jomashop sells MB pens. Unless you are a pen fanatic, go with a rollerball or ballpoint. Fountain pens can be inconvenient and messy, even at the expensive end. I actually bought a MB Starwalker ballpoint from Costco and love it... one of my favorite pens. If you want to dip your toes in the fountain pen waters, go on Amazon and buy a Moonman eye dropper pen.


Just bookmarked their website. Hadn't heard of them before. Thank you!


----------



## StephenR

yongsoo1982 said:


> I love my pilot vanishing point, the only thing you might find odd is the placement of the clip depending on how you old your pen. I put my index finger on top of it, but I can see how some people arent a fan


I can second the VP, the clip is actually placed perfectly for my grip, I find it very comfortable.


----------



## wdrazek

zuckermania said:


> I'm late to the party, but I like almost everything Karas Kustoms makes. If you have big hands I'd skip the EDK and look at the Bolt or Retrakt. Both will take the refills you want (and I prefer both to the TT pen I own).
> 
> If you prefer something a little more upscale, Jomashop sells MB pens. Unless you are a pen fanatic, go with a rollerball or ballpoint. Fountain pens can be inconvenient and messy, even at the expensive end. I actually bought a MB Starwalker ballpoint from Costco and love it... one of my favorite pens. If you want to dip your toes in the fountain pen waters, go on Amazon and buy a Moonman eye dropper pen.


----------



## ItnStln

Tactile Turn is a good one.


----------



## Packleader

I had the same question some years ago and did a bit of research. Some of these pens might still available or might be found pre-owned. I hope this helps!









Recommendations for a tiny pocket pen?


I am looking for a very small, very convenient ballpoint pen. I was very pleased with the pen that came with the Swisscard Lite. In fact, the pen and the magnifying glass were about the only two features of the Swisscard that I actually used. Unfortunately, the Swisscard shattered not long...




www.watchuseek.com





Cheers,
Packleader


----------



## sci

AMM1959 said:


> For actual every day, I use Parker Jotters in stainless. They feel good in the hand and are very modestly priced. Professional, but entirely unpretentious. And in a real pinch, they're even useful for self defense! LOL
> 
> View attachment 16019011


My EDC pen as well. Use it only for signing documents though, usually take notes with 2mm Versatil 5201.


----------



## JayBD

casselmb said:


> I'm looking for a good pen to carry daily. I'm an attorney, and I often need to sign things in court. I would like to have one pen that I can keep in my jacket pocket for quick signatures, dates, and notes. I have yet to find a pen I really like for this purpose. My most recent one is a brass Fisher Space Pen with the click deployment. I find it to be a bit small. It's also very lightweight and the click mechanism feels cheap and insubstantial. I'm not so disappointed that I want to throw it away, but I'm hoping there's a better alternative.
> 
> I won't be writing any books with this thing, so long-term grip comfort is not a major factor. I like brass for everyday carry. I also like some sort of deployment mechanism other than a cap (which I tend to misplace). I'm a fan of the G-2 gel refills, and would really like to find a pen that is compatible with those. I have fairly big hands, so a mini or pocket pen is not very usable for me. My penmanship needs all the help it can get, so a full sized pen would be preferable. Since I'll be carrying in a suit jacket pocket for the most part, weight isn't a major concern. Budget is pretty flexible, and I don't mind paying for quality. Any recommendations would be appreciated.
> 
> Summary of wishlist: brass, full size, G2 compatible, click/twist/bolt-action or similar deployment.


Pen aficionado here...

All good comments. At times i have a pen in my shirt or suit jacket pocket for those times when it will be retrieved very frequently throughout a particular day. The Lamy pens have a unique feature I've come to appreciate: a spring mechanism in the clip itself. The clip is over-engineered and aesthetically advanced. The end near the top of the men can be pressed down like a fulcrum, and the other end of the clip suddenly has a lot of clearance to easily slide into, and firmly grasp, your pocket.

If you prefer large diameter pens look at the Lamy 2000. Personally, I prefer the sleeker CP1 which is more like a Cross-pen diameter. I'll attempt a link here, maybe it will work.
I bought my Lamy pen & pencil set overseas over 40 years ago and it still works like new. Gotta love them.









Lamy CP1 Titanium Black Ballpoint Pen - Default Title - Pen Boutique Ltd


Lamy CP1 Titanium Black Ballpoint Pen Buy Lamy Cp1 Titanium Black Ballpoint Pen from Pen Boutique LTD - Authorized Dealer of Lamy pens and refills. Guaranteed quality and best price.




www.penboutique.com


----------



## ItnStln

JayBD said:


> Pen aficionado here...
> 
> All good comments. At times i have a pen in my shirt or suit jacket pocket for those times when it will be retrieved very frequently throughout a particular day. The Lamy pens have a unique feature I've come to appreciate: a spring mechanism in the clip itself. The clip is over-engineered and aesthetically advanced. The end near the top of the men can be pressed down like a fulcrum, and the other end of the clip suddenly has a lot of clearance to easily slide into, and firmly grasp, your pocket.
> 
> If you prefer large diameter pens look at the Lamy 2000. Personally, I prefer the sleeker CP1 which is more like a Cross-pen diameter. I'll attempt a link here, maybe it will work.
> I bought my Lamy pen & pencil set overseas over 40 years ago and it still works like new. Gotta love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lamy CP1 Titanium Black Ballpoint Pen - Default Title - Pen Boutique Ltd
> 
> 
> Lamy CP1 Titanium Black Ballpoint Pen Buy Lamy Cp1 Titanium Black Ballpoint Pen from Pen Boutique LTD - Authorized Dealer of Lamy pens and refills. Guaranteed quality and best price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.penboutique.com


Does the CP1 that you linked to have the spring mechanism on the clip that you mentioned? That sounds like a cool feature but the CP1’s clip looks like a normal one in the pictures. Does it take the standard Parker style refill or is it proprietary?


----------



## teiws

I'll preface by saying I'm no pen expert but if they're available in your country; have a look at Ballograf Epoca. They are made in Sweden and take Fisher Space Pen refills without issue. The body is mainly plastic so if that's an issue I'd skip these.


----------



## JayBD

ItnStln said:


> Does the CP1 that you linked to have the spring mechanism on the clip that you mentioned? That sounds like a cool feature but the CP1’s clip looks like a normal one in the pictures. Does it take the standard Parker style refill or is it proprietary?


Itn:

Indeed it does. The photo makes it appear like it is solid, and it is. You see the topmost portion, looks like a machined block of metal? It's actually on a fulcrum. You press that part down and the lower end, with the clip "bulb" on it, swings away from the pen body. The spring they use is enough to easily keep it clipped in place, even if you stand on your head, but easy also to just yank it out. What a great feature. I'm surprised others don't use it. Perhaps it's patented.

And yes, they use proprietary refills. Thick body like a parker but a different top and point. They come in fine, medium, broad. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ItnStln

JayBD said:


> Itn:
> 
> Indeed it does. The photo makes it appear like it is solid, and it is. You see the topmost portion, looks like a machined block of metal? It's actually on a fulcrum. You press that part down and the lower end, with the clip "bulb" on it, swings away from the pen body. The spring they use is enough to easily keep it clipped in place, even if you stand on your head, but easy also to just yank it out. What a great feature. I'm surprised others don't use it. Perhaps it's patented.
> 
> And yes, they use proprietary refills. Thick body like a parker but a different top and point. They come in fine, medium, broad.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks, that does help! Do they make a pen similar to the CP1 but a little thicker? My search for a 2000 hasn't turned out very well. I like the Parker style refills as I always replace them with a Fisher, but I'm not opposed to a proprietary refill.


----------



## wus7

Like the pilot VP, if you want something beefier, there is the twist action pilot Fermi that feels a more substantial


----------



## matlt

I also have a tactile turn bolt action and love it. Large grip makes it perfect for writing. The ridges help reduce fatigue from hands slipping down. The quality is exceptional. I fidget with mine constantly.

The pen I bought in an attempt to fend off a TT purchase is worth a mention too. The refyne EP1 is incredibly nice for the $40 they charge for the steel model


----------



## smyers.sw

matlt said:


> I also have a tactile turn bolt action and love it. Large grip makes it perfect for writing. The ridges help reduce fatigue from hands slipping down. The quality is exceptional. I fidget with mine constantly.
> 
> The pen I bought in an attempt to fend off a TT purchase is worth a mention too. The refyne EP1 is incredibly nice for the $40 they charge for the steel model


I’ve got 2 myself. My 2nd one I paid the extra and got it in Zirconium, and all I can say is Wow! It’s significantly heavier, but quite joyful to write with.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre

TT makes a solid pen, enjoy mine. Another to consider is Schon. Very compact design


----------



## RCS1300

As an Attorney I would go with a Mont Blanc ballpoint pen, not the roller ball. The ballpoint has pressurized ink so it will write when other pens will not. Further, the ball point is a twist opener so it can be opened very quickly and silently in a work environment. Lastly, it is a subtle high quality looking writing tool that will not embarrass one in any professional business situation.

The roller ball requires removing a cap which takes unnecessary time in a business environment unless you are mostly signing contracts.


----------



## ItnStln

matlt said:


> I also have a tactile turn bolt action and love it. Large grip makes it perfect for writing. The ridges help reduce fatigue from hands slipping down. The quality is exceptional. I fidget with mine constantly.
> 
> The pen I bought in an attempt to fend off a TT purchase is worth a mention too. The refyne EP1 is incredibly nice for the $40 they charge for the steel model


I've looked at the Refyne EP1 to use at work, but I love my TT too much.


----------



## Tseg

I carried a brass Space pen bullet pen for almost 3 years. Never left home without it. It was fantastic. It then fell from my pocket on a bar night out. I replaced it with a black bullet Space pen… lost that 3 weeks later. Now I don’t carry a pen. Just keep assorted ball points in my briefcase.


----------



## matlt

ItnStln said:


> I've looked at the Refyne EP1 to use at work, but I love my TT too much.


The refyne is surprisingly nice for the $40 I spent on it. The action is actually much smoother than the TT.


----------



## ItnStln

matlt said:


> The refyne is surprisingly nice for the $40 I spent on it. The action is actually much smoother than the TT.


Thanks, I'll try and pick one up. I assume it uses the Parker G2 refills like the TT?


----------



## matlt

ItnStln said:


> Thanks, I'll try and pick one up. I assume it uses the Parker G2 refills like the TT?


Yes


----------



## CitizenDino

Parker Jotter


----------



## ItnStln

matlt said:


> Yes


Thanks!


----------



## nosamk

I enjoy buying random pens from Jetpens and trying them out


----------



## Sappie66

For when I’m not wearing a jacket. Clips into a jeans pocket very well. Not long enough to get in the way or damaged.

Forget to say what it is: Kaweco Lilliput!


----------



## sp005

My EDC pen is the Fisher Space Pen Mountaineer/Clutch. 









CLUTCH


Gift Wrapping & Engraving Available



www.spacepen.com





I have the green/black but now I see they have an all black. I have owned the bullets and the AG7, but they always felt small. The Clutch is solid.


----------



## setch

I happen to really like heavy pens and have two ballpoint pens that have some heft and are great for every-day use. First is an Otto Hutt Design 04 in square guilloche matt black. This one is pretty heft and I really like the precise movement of the top to expose/retract the ballpoint. If you are looking for something unique that you won't find in the jacket pocket of most lawyers, this could be your ticket, as it's off the beaten path a bit. A little more commonplace is the Waterman Carene. Lovely pen that I use more than the OH, but definitely not all that unique.


----------



## zengineer

I've never tried a fountain pen and even rollerballs are a bit much for me and my heavy hand. On the other hand, a fine point ballpoint doesn't work great for my style of writing either.

For years I've settled on medium point Monte Blanc ballpoint. I prefer a twist action over a clicky or a removable cap.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## pyiyha

I would suggest Lamy 2000 series of your preference; fountain pen, rollerball, ball point, or ... even a pencil.


----------



## Alex Thyl

I think that the Fisher Bullet Space Pen is still the best solution for many reasons.
The version I have been using:


----------



## bogray57

Grabbed a couple of these Rite in the Rain Pokka pens to try out. Love the size and posting the cap feels secure. Not too impressed with the ink--wish it was darker. If there was a clip or dongle on the flat end to attach it to a key ring, it might help the functionality. Otherwise I think I'd fumble the small collapsed size in my large paws. YMMV


----------



## rmnjr

EDC to me means carried in a pocket. For me the decision was pretty easy. I wanted: 


a metal body pen
easy to clean with iso
can withstand drops
 * cheap enough that if someone swiped it or I lost it I wouldn't cry

reliable - writes on many surfaces
sturdy clip that is easy to slide on and off pocket

To this end I landed on the F701

The only thing is limited refill options


----------



## Xbander

I look at my EDC as the what Pen do I have ink in, right now that is 9.


----------

